# Infotainment Shutting Down/Freezing



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*Infotainment Shutting Down/Freezing/No Navigation Data/Navigation prolonged loading time/etc.*

Have any of you guys had this issue yet? I just set up the android auto yesterday and the infotainment shut down so I had to start and stop the car to reset. Also at one point, google maps froze so I unplugged and replugged it again. Both incidents happened at different times. not sure if it has anything to do with the cable I am using (bought it at CVS) but 2 incidents yesterday is both inconvenient and potentially dangerous at the same time as it happened while we were driving. I will test it out with the factory cable but wanted to see if any have experienced this?


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

Not sure if this is related.
Today morning my radio would default to FM/AM only and I was unable to switch to XM at all.
FM/AM stations were blank as well. Restarted the car really quick, without any success.
Did not have much time to troubleshoot. Will see after work.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Have any of you guys had this issue yet? I just set up the android auto yesterday and the infotainment shut down so I had to start and stop the car to reset. Also at one point, google maps froze so I unplugged and replugged it again. Both incidents happened at different times. not sure if it has anything to do with the cable I am using (bought it at CVS) but 2 incidents yesterday is both inconvenient and potentially dangerous at the same time as it happened while we were driving. I will test it out with the factory cable but wanted to see if any have experienced this?


I had something this morning where it thought my android phone was still plugged in. Just press and hold the radio on button for a couple of seconds and then it will restart. It will show the “starting auto something message”. It was fine after that.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tlak77 said:


> Not sure if this is related.
> Today morning my radio would default to FM/AM only and I was unable to switch to XM at all.
> FM/AM stations were blank as well. Restarted the car really quick, without any success.
> Did not have much time to troubleshoot. Will see after work.


I have that happened to me as well. I think the 2 times it happened was when my wife opened the passenger door with her key in the bag since I was still in the house. Then i came after her opened the driver side with my key in the pocket. We personalized each key. Was not really sure if that is it but it happened to me twice.

Is that a similar scenario when it happened to yours?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gtguard said:


> I had something this morning where it thought my android phone was still plugged in. Just press and hold the radio on button for a couple of seconds and then it will restart. It will show the “starting auto something message”. It was fine after that.


Ok i will try that thank you. Just annoyed it happened when we were driving. Especially when you do not know where you are going. That is worst than texting when you have fumble through the system to figure out what happened.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Ok i will try that thank you. Just annoyed it happened when we were driving. Especially when you do not know where you are going. That is worst than texting when you have fumble through the system to figure out what happened.


Agreed, check cable as well. On my old radio I had an issue with the iphone cable messing with apple carplay. It would freeze from time to time.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gtguard said:


> Agreed, check cable as well. On my old radio I had an issue with the iphone cable messing with apple carplay. It would freeze from time to time.


yeah, i was using an aftermarket cable so i'll try to use what was issued


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sorry but I am going to revive this thread. Lately, we have been experiencing the infotainment shutting down while in use (not in android auto mode but regular navigation), taking a long time to load after starting, and saying insert navigation data even though the sd card was never removed. It was intermittent before but now it is becoming prevalent. Just wanted to see if anybody else is experiencing such issues?

Will be coming up soon for the first oil change and plan to mention it but wanted to see if you guys have experienced any of this.


----------



## Zachs18Rline (Jul 17, 2018)

*Ive got a no Audio issue on my infotainment system*

Hey Everyone,
First off, just want to say that I am new to this forum and I just picked up my 2018 Rline tig  . Up until recently I have had zero issues with this car and absolutely love it. But a few days ago I lost all audio in the vehicle, no radio, no nav, no phone, no cd player....etc :? . I tried to search the forum to locate a similar thread to no avail, could possibly not be looking in the right area, please advise if you know of another place where this topic exists. Anyways I took the car to the dealer and they said that it may be a bad head unit or wiring harness issue. Has anyone had this issue? I cannot find much on it searching google, and I already checked the recalls for the car and none seem to involve the audio on the infotainment head unit. I did find some that had the infotainment system not working at all (black screen) but none like my issue.
Any insight on this topic will be greatly appreciated.
** I have an appointment with the dealership this week to get it looked at so I will follow up with what action has been taken.
** Also I want to note that I still have functionality of the head unit and can get to every screen/cameras etc but just no audio.
Kind Regards


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Zachs18Rline said:


> Hey Everyone,
> First off, just want to say that I am new to this forum and I just picked up my 2018 Rline tig  . Up until recently I have had zero issues with this car and absolutely love it. But a few days ago I lost all audio in the vehicle, no radio, no nav, no phone, no cd player....etc :? . I tried to search the forum to locate a similar thread to no avail, could possibly not be looking in the right area, please advise if you know of another place where this topic exists. Anyways I took the car to the dealer and they said that it may be a bad head unit or wiring harness issue. Has anyone had this issue? I cannot find much on it searching google, and I already checked the recalls for the car and none seem to involve the audio on the infotainment head unit. I did find some that had the infotainment system not working at all (black screen) but none like my issue.
> Any insight on this topic will be greatly appreciated.
> ** I have an appointment with the dealership this week to get it looked at so I will follow up with what action has been taken.
> ...


Try a re-boot by holding down the power button for at least 20 seconds. If this doesn't work, get it looked at. You have warranty.


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Have had it restart/crash a couple times, but seems to be when using Amazon Music mostly. Usually if you let it reset itself it will all come back up. This is my experience using Android Auto though, cant speak to Carplay.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Zachs18Rline said:


> Hey Everyone,
> First off, just want to say that I am new to this forum and I just picked up my 2018 Rline tig  . Up until recently I have had zero issues with this car and absolutely love it. But a few days ago I lost all audio in the vehicle, no radio, no nav, no phone, no cd player....etc :? . I tried to search the forum to locate a similar thread to no avail, could possibly not be looking in the right area, please advise if you know of another place where this topic exists. Anyways I took the car to the dealer and they said that it may be a bad head unit or wiring harness issue. Has anyone had this issue? I cannot find much on it searching google, and I already checked the recalls for the car and none seem to involve the audio on the infotainment head unit. I did find some that had the infotainment system not working at all (black screen) but none like my issue.
> Any insight on this topic will be greatly appreciated.
> ** I have an appointment with the dealership this week to get it looked at so I will follow up with what action has been taken.
> ...


I had a similar issue. I tried to answer an incoming call on CarPlay and lost all audio. I tried using the radio / CD player and nothing worked. If it happens again or becomes a recurring issue I’ll definitely take it to the dealer.


----------



## mweiner8 (Jan 29, 2020)

*were you ever able to solve this? I'm having the same issue and can't figure it out.*



tlak77 said:


> Not sure if this is related.
> Today morning my radio would default to FM/AM only and I was unable to switch to XM at all.
> FM/AM stations were blank as well. Restarted the car really quick, without any success.
> Did not have much time to troubleshoot. Will see after work.


.


----------



## mweiner8 (Jan 29, 2020)

*were you ever able to solve this? I'm having the same issue and can't figure it out.*

?


----------



## mweiner8 (Jan 29, 2020)

*Infotainment system freezing*

When we use the remote starter and then get in and start the car the FM radio is selected, which is not something we ever have on. It is then not possible to exit the FM radio. None of the buttons are operable. You can't change stations. You can't raise or lower the volume. You can't exit the FM radio. You can't enter any other modes in the infotainment system.

the only way that we have found to be able to access the rest of the system is to exit the driver profile. But once you go into a new profile, and even if you come back to the profile that you were in, our settings have been erased. The setup wizard pops up as if we're starting the car for the very first time. For instance the settings that I've chosen within the navigation system are all reset to factory settings.

in short, every time we use the remote starter we also have to reset all of our settings in the car.

Anybody seen this? Know a fix?


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

My Apple Carplay will do a glitch where it will connect perfectly, except no audio from my iphone. Phone calls, voice to text with Siri, everything will work but actual apple music or Pandora. When I turn the volume up or down with the steering wheel button it will just display the audio level as zero and refuses to go up. I can usually fix it by disconnecting, switching to USB, start playing my music and then renter Apple Carplay. I honestly think it's just my cable because it never did this when I had my actual apple cable in the vehicle; I took it out after a road trip and replaced it with an old one I had around the house. The one I'm using is just a black one from Walmart, and I like it because it blends into my center storage area better. I'm just to lazy to replace it and retry lol. 

I will attempt it to see if it could be the cable causing the glitches, in which case I think that could be your issue. The same exact thing you're talking about happened a few times in my 2016 Jetta with an off-brand cable.


----------



## mcgowan (Dec 19, 2019)

mweiner8 said:


> When we use the remote starter and then get in and start the car the FM radio is selected, which is not something we ever have on. It is then not possible to exit the FM radio. None of the buttons are operable. You can't change stations. You can't raise or lower the volume. You can't exit the FM radio. You can't enter any other modes in the infotainment system.
> 
> the only way that we have found to be able to access the rest of the system is to exit the driver profile. But once you go into a new profile, and even if you come back to the profile that you were in, our settings have been erased. The setup wizard pops up as if we're starting the car for the very first time. For instance the settings that I've chosen within the navigation system are all reset to factory settings.
> 
> ...


I’ve had this happen a number of times as well, and it took awhile (and this forum) to narrow it down to the remote start. Usually I can still use the radio, but all stations show as 87.7. My presets are still there, but selecting any of them still shows 87.7.

Press and hold the power button on the head unit until until it fully shuts off (keep holding), and it will start back up. Settings and usage *should* be back to normal. 

This seems to work for me anytime it pops up. Annoying, but works. Otherwise I let the 10min limit pass on remote start (start the car early) and then go out and get in.

Haven’t brought it up with my dealer yet, but it sounds like a few others are having the issue, and not just on the Tiguan.


----------



## mcgowan (Dec 19, 2019)

jfedele22 said:


> My Apple Carplay will do a glitch where it will connect perfectly, except no audio from my iphone. Phone calls, voice to text with Siri, everything will work but actual apple music or Pandora. When I turn the volume up or down with the steering wheel button it will just display the audio level as zero and refuses to go up. I can usually fix it by disconnecting, switching to USB, start playing my music and then renter Apple Carplay. I honestly think it's just my cable because it never did this when I had my actual apple cable in the vehicle; I took it out after a road trip and replaced it with an old one I had around the house. The one I'm using is just a black one from Walmart, and I like it because it blends into my center storage area better. I'm just to lazy to replace it and retry lol.
> 
> I will attempt it to see if it could be the cable causing the glitches, in which case I think that could be your issue. The same exact thing you're talking about happened a few times in my 2016 Jetta with an off-brand cable.


Have had this as well. All seemingly works, except no audio from Google Maps. Usually a quick unplug/re-plug of the lightning/phone side and it’s back. 

Unsure if it’s a VW issue or a CarPlay bug. Will have to try the stock Apple cable again and see if it happens. Currently using a short (15cm ish) Anker cable.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

mcgowan said:


> Have had this as well. All seemingly works, except no audio from Google Maps. Usually a quick unplug/re-plug of the lightning/phone side and it’s back.
> 
> Unsure if it’s a VW issue or a CarPlay bug. Will have to try the stock Apple cable again and see if it happens. Currently using a short (15cm ish) Anker cable.


I have the same issue except I have no audio at all, not just maps. I just tune to the radio and then switch back to CarPlay and I get audio back. Slightly more convenient then unplugging and replugging in my opinion. I think it’s a VW thing since this does not happen in my friends Kia with an aftermarket charging cable.


----------



## Rosabell (May 5, 2021)

gtguard said:


> I had something this morning where it thought my android phone was still plugged in. Just press and hold the radio on button for a couple of seconds and then it will restart. It will show the “starting auto something message”. It was fine after that.





TablaRasa said:


> I have that happened to me as well. I think the 2 times it happened was when my wife opened the passenger door with her key in the bag since I was still in the house. Then i came after her opened the driver side with my key in the pocket. We personalized each key. Was not really sure if that is it but it happened to me twice.
> 
> Is that a similar scenario when it happened to yours?





m_catovic said:


> I have the same issue except I have no audio at all, not just maps. I just tune to the radio and then switch back to CarPlay and I get audio back. Slightly more convenient then unplugging and replugging in my opinion. I think it’s a VW thing since this does not happen in my friends Kia with an aftermarket charging cable.


I had similar scenario while driving several times.. I plugged in my phone with SUB so that I can see map on the screen. Was working fine when all of a sudden the screen went black then it shut down completely and restarted itself back up. Sometimes it also shows up on the screen that I can't use USB because its not compatible so I took it in to the VW dealership to have it looked at and even showed them a video of it and I was told that the USB was very dirty and its probably cause I wasn't using Apple cable. Today when I called them to pick up my car they said again that the USB was dirty with gunk and they cleaned it out and that its working now. I don't think that was the problem because from the very beginning I have used apple cables and the screen still went out few times. Well that wasn't covered under warranty, which I already knew, but they didn't even give me a courtesy call first and didn't have my consent to clean it out. So now I have to pay $150.00 for labor if I want to take the car..


----------



## Truck 13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Same issue. Using both non branded and branded apple cables. But the issue also is with androids. It got to the point where I had to pull the radio fuse because none of the buttons weren’t working.


----------



## daviddjjobe (9 d ago)

gtguard said:


> I had something this morning where it thought my android phone was still plugged in. Just press and hold the radio on button for a couple of seconds and then it will restart. It will show the “starting auto something message”. It was fine after that.


yes this work but I need to do it too often sometime every time I shut the car off. Is there a software update or something, it seems to started happening only since google has stopped us from using android auto?


----------



## xpwj (Aug 3, 2016)

I also have this issue occurring on my 2021 Tiguan. I mostly do airplay for Tidal/amazon music (not through usb cable). If i suddenly get a call coming in, there is about 30% chance either the sound will get stuck, as in the infortainment system is still working but no sound coming in and the other party can't hear me either. OR the whole infortainment system will get freeze up and eventually (after couple minutes) self restart. If I am listening to tidal/amazon music and i start a call, later hang up and a call comes in , there is less chance of this happening. It's as if the system will get "caught off guard" with sudden change of the interface or switching sound.


----------

